# Happy Birthday to Me!!!



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My sweet, little baby girl is officially 1!!! :wub: I'm honestly still in shock that Abbie, my peanut, is 1!!!! :OMG!: I of course used this as an opportunity to spoil my baby girl!!!  

Abbie's dress if from Tickled Pink (Angelyn) and her bow is by Marj!!!

Here she is the Birthday Girl:








It's official...Abbie now has her own closet!!




































Some of her prezzies!!!














































I'm totally in love with this little girl!!!! :wub: :wub: She is the perfection addition to our family!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: 

Thanks for looking!!! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Melissa, she is a beauty!!! :wub: :wub: she is so adorable sitting in her closet like that next to all her goodies! :wub: :wub: Such a beautiful princess, she grew up so quickly!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Melissa, she really is a beautiful little girl and so spoiled!!!

Thank you for sharing her birthday with us. I, too, am amazed she's already a year old.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

what a beautiful beautiful spoiled little girl :wub: . she is sooo cute in the closet w/ her bday haul! 

paddy says happy bday, abbie! 

(he now wants to know if he can expect as many presents from me for his bday haha )


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, beautiful Princess :wub: Abbie! Your mommy's right - you are absolute perfection! I can tell you had a great artytime: day!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Happy 1st birthday pretty Abbie!!! I love your closet...every princess needs a closet!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww Abbie's hair is sooooo shiny and always perfect!! I'm already collecting for Gigi's birthday lol...


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

abbie.

happy birthday sweet little girl.you are so gorgeous. :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww...HAPPY BIRTHDAY Abbie!!!! You are just prettier each and every day!!!!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Look at all those prezzies for such a beautiful grown up girl!!!!! [attachment=51487:bigbdayparty.gif] [attachment=51487:bigbdayparty.gif]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Abbie and have since the first time you posted her picture. She's growing up so fast! She's a beautiful girl and I can tell she had a birthday fit for the princess she is.
Happy Birthday pretty girl!!
Hugs to you Abbie!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday beautiful Abbie..... :wub: :wub: !!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Happy birthday pretty Abbie! :Flowers 2:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Abbie

You are a beautiful girl!!!!!!

Love the pics!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe she's already 1! :OMG!: I swear just yesterday she was still only 6 months old. lol :wub2: 

She is such a beautiful girl, and she is so fortunate to have you as her mommy. :Sunny Smile: 

Happy Birthday, Abbie! :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, It's hard to believe Abbie is one, time sure flys. Abbie your a beauty, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL GIRL :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy, Happy Birthday little Miss Abbie!!! I can't believe she's already a year old either. She's so beautiful in her birthday dress ... I've come so close to buying that one ... but it looks like it was made just for Abbie - she looks awesome. 

What a lucky bday girl! I love her basket of gifts, most notably her CHOCOCAT!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, i can't believe that Abbie is a year already. Happy 1st Birthday Abbie!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow! How many presents! 
Happy Birthday Abbie :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh wow, I can't believe she's one already. Happy birthday you gorgeous baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

adorable pictures...!!! :wub: :wub: Abbie is just precious and one "spoiled maltese"!!! hehe...  

:cheer: HAPPY 1st! BIRTHDAY ABBIE :cheer:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

:cheer: Happy first birthday!! :dothewave: "

she is just soooo adorable. Shes gorgeous :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Happy Belated 1st B-day Princess Abbie!!!!

It looks like you were quite the spoiled girl on your b-day! Gorgeous pics by the way :wub2:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

What a darling birthday girl! Her dress is beautiful and looks like she got some great presents!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Happy 1st Birthday, darling little Abbie!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's beautiful :wub: :wub: 
:celebrate - fireworks: Happy Birthday Abbie  :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Abbie! arty:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday to beautiful little Abbie :wub: .


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Miss Abbie - I love your closet. Mommy will have to fill it up and then take and post lots of photos. It sure looks like you were spoiled for your very first birthday!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: I love her to bits. Happy birthday darling. She certainly got a lot of prezzzies!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She is just such a pretty little girl! I just love her face, those big eyes are a killer.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the sweet replies!!! :sLo_grouphug3: Both my baby girls are growing up so quickly!!! It makes me a little teary eyed!!! :bysmilie: I tried to convince my fiance that it's time for another baby aka puppy, but doesn't seem to be too keen on the idea!!!  

Abbie is such a good little sister!!! I love watching Maggie and Abbie play and be silly together!!! :cloud9: We joke that Abbie is Maggie's mini-me!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Will you adopt me, please :flowers: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU BEAUTIFUL LITTLE GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday, little Abbie and many many more! artytime:


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday Abby! Hope you had a great day. You are beautiful!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What a little beauty.

She was very rightly spoiled.

GORGEOUS.


----------

